# PDU <---> Text mode sms converter



## Ävi (18. Januar 2010)

Hallo,

ich bin auf der Suche nachm pdu <---> text mode sms Converter. 

http://www.nobbi.com/sms_pdu.html

Dort wird das ganze erklärt wie das Umwandeln funktioniert.

Eventuell hat ja jemand von euch lauffähigen code der einfach nur die umwandlung macht.

Googeln wie wild hilft grad irgendwie nichts xD

mfg

avi


----------

